# Visa Run



## StevoD (Jan 5, 2010)

Hi everyone, is anybody planning a visa run over the next few days?? My usual driver is on holiday and I dont drive!, been tryin to book a taxi for it but dont seem to find one that will goto oman!! any help with this would be very grateful. thanks


----------



## anitabyers (Jan 18, 2010)

Hi

Did you manage to do your visa run? The reason I am being nosey is that I also have to do the dreaded visa runs however I read in the gulf news that the visa law has changed. Have you heard about this?


----------



## StevoD (Jan 5, 2010)

Hi

Yeah I did my visa run on saturday and just paid the usual 60dhs for another 30days, they didnt mention the new law regarding this! saw the article sunday mornin in the gulf news but not sure how it all works!! luckily i'm moving back to the uk in a couple of weeks so this wont affect me, ur best bet is to ring immigration on 043980000 they should be able to explain the new rule!! 

Good Luck lane:lane:


----------



## anitabyers (Jan 18, 2010)

thanks for that, will give them a call. Good luck with your move and safe journey home!


----------

